# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  نرم افزار کامل فارسی ساز برای i mate بدون شکستگی حروف

## 324mansoor

در مورد pocket pcهر سوالی داشته باشید جواب میدهم :قلب:   :قلب:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

سوال اول:

عنوان تاپیک ات چه ربطی به محتوایش داشت؟!

----------

